# Pedigree insight



## misschung (Dec 23, 2009)

If anyone could give me opinions/thoughts/concerns on this pedigree, I would be very thankful! PMs welcome, too. 

Stella Mary von Ryanhaus: Stella Mary von Ryanhaus

x

Roland Glen Fingers von Ryanhaus:
Roland Glen Fingers von Ryanhaus


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Please don't make multiple threads about the same topic.


----------

